# POP-UP PAINT BOOTH



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice containment!

Static charge could be a concern, so bonding spray equipment may be necessary. I would also suggest using woven filters designed to capture over spray rather than the pleated filters that have a tendency to clog rapidly.


----------



## juanvaldez (Sep 7, 2019)

Portable spray booth








Portable spray booth


Building a portable spray booth. Erecting a popup tent is the answer. Just cut out an opening for a box fan and add a furnace filter. Add some lights. done. https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00TJ2JQ00/?coliid=I34NBXJ5RLTX3P&colid=1OZQMSUXVRZ80&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it https://cl.ly/ff7d97e10a4f




r.tapatalk.com





Good idea!
Not too sure if the search function works, but
Here’s a thread from last year about the same thing[emoji1689][emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

CApainter said:


> Nice containment!
> 
> Static charge could be a concern, so bonding spray equipment may be necessary. I would also suggest using woven filters designed to capture over spray rather than the pleated filters that have a tendency to clog rapidly.











Good suggestion about the woven filters. Makes sense. Will definitely check those out for next time. The pleated does get clogged completely after a while.

I sometimes use these filters (pictured) as a pre-filter in front of the pleated. They are cheap (about $2/ea.), and extremely lighteweight, but prolong the life of the main filter. Can easily remove and add another one when it's spent.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Pretty cool for sure, but you still need the space. Also an area to dry. .Where is that fan venting too? Just into the garage? Wouldn't want to be spraying BIN in there. Humidity would also be my concern. I'm just not big on spraying in clients houses. Cool idea though.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

juanvaldez said:


> Portable spray booth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I may write articles in the future that have already been the topic of threads in the past (such as wallpaper removal) if for no other reason than to condense the information and clean up the presentation. But, let's face it... its all been done before!

*Thanks for adding the link... would like to make this as comprehensive as possible. Please feel free to add anything I may have missed.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Pretty cool for sure, but you still need the space. Also an area to dry. .Where is that fan venting too? Just into the garage? Wouldn't want to be spraying BIN in there. Humidity would also be my concern. I'm just not big on spraying in clients houses. Cool idea though.











Great question! In this case I have it venting to a Jet Filtration System which has a 2 layer filter (5 micron and 1 micron), and filters 1000cubic feet per minute. Since it's a garage, the door can just be open, or a window cracked, after the air has been scrubbed (for fresh air).

I'm not comfortable spraying BIN under any circumstances, except maybe with an open window, and a closed pop-up shelter to contain the overspray - alcohol fumes are too flammable.

link


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Pretty cool for sure, but you still need the space. Also an area to dry. Where is that fan venting too? Just into the garage? Wouldn't want to be spraying BIN in there. Humidity would also be my concern. I'm just not big on spraying in clients houses. Cool idea though.


There have been times I have had to create containment units at customer's homes, or at a job site. The painter can often claim the garage or a basement: to prep new construction, or when there's a renovation happening, to re-paint parts, to dry and stack while waiting for install, etc...

Obviously you need _some_ space if there is spraying involved. That is true of spraying in general. A two car garage is ideal: Spray on one side, stack on the other. The Pop-up could serve as a 3-wall backdrop, or a dry room. It's just gives another option to use or not... some guys like it, some don't. That's cool. Even a zip-wall or two can serve as a backdrop to spray against, and is better than nothing.

* I don't like overspray in my shop (it's dirty and messy), and I think there are also long-term health concerns with not trying to manage the overspray.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

I just cut a hole for a box fan. Takes about 15-20 minutes to setup. The plastic covers the floor of it, as well, which is nice, so I just roll out some ram board inside or something.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Masterwork said:


> View attachment 111143
> 
> 
> I just cut a hole for a box fan. Takes about 15-20 minutes to setup. The plastic covers the floor of it, as well, which is nice, so I just roll out some ram board inside or something.


Some nice drying racks in the background.
BTW- I took your advice and picked up a 'rotating spray rack'.

I like the frame for your painting booth- a flat ceiling makes it more useful.
Could just wrap it in plastic in a few years, after the current plastic is well-used and no good anymore.


----------



## JohnCanoe (Jul 25, 2020)

My wife has one of the trade show 10x10 pop-up tents with sides that I bought her a few years back to use for her business. She hasn’t used it in a while so I was lobbying her to let me have it. She wasn’t a fan of the idea. Needless to say, I didn’t get it. 

I’ve been thinking about buying a couple and using one as a portable spray booth and one as a drying room. Down here in southeast Florida I think I could use them outside year round.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

JohnCanoe said:


> My wife has one of the trade show 10x10 pop-up tents with sides that I bought her a few years back to use for her business. She hasn’t used it in a while so I was lobbying her to let me have it. She wasn’t a fan of the idea. Needless to say, I didn’t get it.
> 
> I’ve been thinking about buying a couple and using one as a portable spray booth and one as a drying room. Down here in southeast Florida I think I could use them outside year round.


How does she feel about sharing? You can use it on the weekdays, and she can have it every other weekend? 

I haven't tried them myself... but some guys like the Family Screen Tents for spraying outside: Allows airflow, but keeps the bugs and leaves off. 

I'd like to hear what others are using.


----------



## JohnCanoe (Jul 25, 2020)

Sharing😂, that’s funny. That is a good idea with the bug netting/airflow especially down here in the heat. I’m gonna look into those.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Im getting ready to take down this temporary 'Spray Tent' set-up.

I've been able to live with it for few months, and to run several projects through it in that time. This given me the opportunity to take notes and make a few upgrades.


Thought I would post some feedback for those interested...

I added better lighting inside the tent, and that made a marked difference in visibility.
I used the existing clamp light (without the reflector), and simply screwed-in the "deformable lights" just like a standard light bulb. The yield was a bright, neutral light, that eliminated most shadows.

Verdict: Worth the money!










Also, added a woven filter (that acted as a pre-filter) as per @CApainter 's suggestion.
This was an easy (and inexpensive) upgrade. It was also easy to replace as needed (with tape).

I kept a pleated filter (Merv 11) behind it, which I was also replaceable 'as needed'.










We (as painters) are at risk of occupational overexposure. If you are not actively trying to limit your exposure, you may be doing great harm to your body. At least that is my thinking. Spraying paint probably represents the greatest risk, as it is so easy to inhale and ingest, and toxic buildup is more likely to occur. A respirator is crucial, but if you take it off at some point, and remain in the environment, it is doing you no good.

One of the prompts to update this thread was the Jet Air Scrubber. I have used it since 2018, in my last shop (a small garage), and it has turned out to be one of the better investments made.









I was surprised by just how much overspray was floating around in the space, even when it seemed like the air was pretty clean.

Despite spraying inside a partially enclosed pop-up paint booth, and using a woven pre-filter, and with an additional pleated filter behind it (with a fan behind that pulling the paint into the filters)... the filter on the Jet Air Scrubber was still completely full, and needed replacing almost daily.

Part of that must be put down to just how efficient the Jet Air Filtration system is: 1000 cubic feet per minute!










I changed the filter yesterday afternoon, and then again today.

This is what it looked after only one day (approx 2-3 gallons of paint).










Only costing between $300-400 (USD), its not a terribly expensive way to improve air quality in a small space, one that I would highly recommend. It has a timer and speed setting, so I can let it run and return in a couple hours to a healthier space.

Doesn't have to be this particular unit, but if you work in a small space, these air filtrations units work well (and fast). They may be worth considering...

Uses standard furnace filters (can add a woven filter in front of that for extreme cases).
Also, Charcoal (carbon) Filters are available.

Many cut-to-size filters are another option.


----------

